# Another steamer club member...



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Been humming and harring about steamers for ages... seriously looked into 'em a couple of years ago for if I carried on valeting, mostly commercial extractor jobbies and the like though. But it made me well aware of the benefits of them, however I opted not to carry on valeting so it went no further.... until this eco section on here that is and all the steam enthusiasts posting up their successes  I know Avanti in particular has been using and posting about them for a good while, but the rush of posts recently was too much to ignore. Been pondering, shall I or shan't I for ages, last night, coming out of Homebase... there's Argos in front of me... and I was in a flirtatious mood with my wallet... and impulse buys are always the best... so I came out with a Vax V081, after reading some of the reports on here, I thought it well worth a shot :thumb: 
Only used it around the house so far, and no piccies, but oh yes, what fun!  I've only done the kitchen and the living room carpet but pretty pleased so far... everythings been steamed practically :lol: And yes, suddenly the microfibre collection seems very inadequate... I got some cheapo ones in Tesco last night, not the blue ones but 3 small white ones for a quid - two packets of those didn't last very long! Might nip out later and empty their shelves, they're not up to paintwork standard but for wiping away grime after steaming they're fine, and even though small, they fit over the end of the carpet doofer ok. The carpet seemed to barely get damp and it has certainly freshened it up, so that's great. A previous attempt with a borrowed Vax extractor was a nightare, chuff all cleaning done, it just got everything wet instead. A quick whizz round with the steamer after vaccing on a regular basis won't take long and will keep it fresh and doggy odour free hopefully.

Anyway, that's me... signed up, steamed up and sweating profusely  It really is far easier than the usual scrubbing with chemicals and stuff, and makes short work of tile grouting in particular, so I'm pretty darn chuffed so far... going to finish doing the house though before tackling the van, so I get a bit of practice in on the best way to do stuff before moving onto the really important jobs


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one Mick :thumb:

I'm a steam newbie but have so far been very impressed as well. Really makes light work of all those dirty areas like door jambs, bonnet areas etc and the sheer fact that you arent splashing cleaning and rinsing stuff all over the place makes it ideal for doing small jobs - I did a couple of under bonnet jobs on the MG and didnt make any mess on the rest of the car....

You might like these from Alex at SP - £14.95 for 2kg of cloths 

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,81,toView_747.html


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

nice to see Mick. :thumb:
Although I done not have a vax myself. I have heard and read good things about this steamer. You have cottoned on to the fact that MF or cleaning cloths are the key to a good clean. Saves just moving the grime around and spreading it.

I am glad you have pointed out the main advantage also. In that the cleaned area is almost touch dry and completely dry within a few minutes.

Look forward to you adventure and cleaning exploits and keep us posted on your out comes.

Gordon.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Mick! Really like the Vax, glad I got it but got to admit, mines fallen by the wayside of late being so busy. Hoping to fire (okay, boil ) it up over the weekend and get some work done .


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks chaps :thumb: Just ticked the bathroom off the list  Cleaning the house isn't meant to be this much fun I'm damn sure... :lol:

Alex, thanks to Bigpikle reminding me, I'm going to bung an order in for those cloths... I can see them coming in very handy very soon, they look ideal :thumb:


----------



## stevo_b (Jun 26, 2007)

Just had a little look around for this steamer and its available on interest free finance from littlewoods


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Have any of you lot noticed the handle on the vax v081 digs into your hands slightly after you have been holding the trigger for prolonged periods? Where the two halves of it join together its slightly rough of my machine, I might take some sandpaper to it.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi there I have been using the stamer for a few years now and I love it as it gets most of the dirt out without pushing it into the seat only to reapear again like an extractor nice to see I'm not the only one using it. plus its great for all the hard to get areas too!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

With the bag of cloths arrived from Alex :thumb: (flipping heck... there's a couple of acres of cloth there :lol: good stuff though, ideal for this sort of thing) I set about giving the van cab a little tickle this afternoon. I keep the cab pretty clean anyway, and it was only done recently too, but there were a few areas that would test the steamer  As ever, a dust around first and a good vac out before starting in earnest. The passenger seats have got two flaming great water marks on them, courtesy of a neighbour and his streaming wet motorcycle gear... so I gave the seats a light spraying with some upholstery cleaner and attacked them with a microfibre first, then, using the small head from the back of the window attachment with a cloth wrapped around it, I steamed the seats. I had the steam controller set to maximum and it did seem to make the seats wetter than I expected, after doing the carpets recently. Bit early to say yet how they've turned out as they're still coming together, but I've got a horrible feeling those water marks haven't shifted 100%. Did the door panels, dash (steaming into a cloth then applying that where I had to) and steamed all the vents (no aircon being a poverty model, but what the hell, it gives 'em a good clean out) and the floor too with a nozzle. Best though were the sides of the seats, rear of the headrests and rooflining... I've had the thing just over two years, and only given the sides of the seats a cursory wipe over in that time I think... they came up a treat, and the cloths showed how much gribble and grime was on them. Likewise the rooflining, I hate doing rooflinings, and have never done it on the van  Oh my.... no sign that the van has ever been smoked in, but it was certainly pretty grooted... and so easy to do with the steamer as well. I was in a bit of a rush, so it wasn't a systematic, 100% jobbie, just a freshen up, but it made short work of it that's for sure. Best of all... that smell that appears to be particular to Renault interiors (it maybe a Vauxhall but the interiors look tres Renaulty a moi...) has returned  Neighbours now think I'm definitely the full lunatic, out there grabbing great nostril fulls, sniffing the cab madly :lol: Not sure about the seats yet as I say, but pleased with the rest of it :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great post Mick, thanks for the info. :thumb:


Be in touch soon 

Take care.


Maxtor.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Brilliant Mick. Please accept the award for the post containing the best 'g' words on the planet!!

VAX 081 on it's way here v soon!!


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

*vax 081 £45*

just noticed that B&Q are selling these Vax 081 steam cleaners for £45 down from £79.99
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=steam+cleaner&x=16&y=12


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

good offer that, looks like they are bringing out a newer model in replacement (underneath) :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

out of stock


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I would not be without a steamer now, great on leather seats as well.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

im on the case

gonna get me one of these babies asap


----------



## T1NY W (Feb 20, 2009)

B&Q are out of group stock totally, ordered one instore with them checking and saying they could get stock, only to have it cancel and refunded about a month later.

They don't "range' it anymore as they put it.

Tiny


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> I would not be without a steamer now, great on leather seats as well.


Not got a steam cleaner but very interested having read everyones reports. Would love to know more about using them on leather, what are the pifalls?

Thanks

T.T.


----------

